# no symptoms 10 days into 2ww



## ciwarner (Oct 15, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

I am currently 10DPET, 16days post EC (2 blastocysts on board) and I am due to test on Friday. I am not really experiencing any pregnancy symptoms and was wondering if anyone had managed to get BFP without any symptoms?

My crazy mind is going into overtime and Im thinking of testing early to put myself out of my misery.

Many Thanks

Ciara


----------



## purplejr (May 20, 2009)

Hi,

I never had any symptoms on any of my 2ww and got a BFP on the 3rd attempt.

Good luck and       you get your BFP.

Joy xx


----------



## ciwarner (Oct 15, 2009)

Thanks Joy,

Many congrats on your BFP!!!

Ciara


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

It's still early days in terms of symptoms.  Even if you had symptoms at this stage they could most likely be contributed to the drugs.

Most women don't get genuine pg symptoms until they're around 6 weeks pg...at this stage you'd not be 4 weeks.

If you use the search tool you'll find 100's of threads/posts asking the same question with the same concerns.

I know it's hard, been through enough 2ww's to understand what you're going through, but try not to dwell on the symptoms, or lack of them as it honestly means nothing.  I've been pg 6 times (4 naturally and 2 through tx) and never had any inkling that I was.

As for testing early, don't do it.  The reason clinics advise an OTD is because you should get accurate result at that stage.  However, if you had 5 day blastocysts then my clinic say you can test at 11dp5dt...so 16dpEC....so if you are at this stage then should be able to get accurate result from a reliable peestick.

When you say you had blastocyst transfer but are 10dpt or 16dpEC....were your blastocysts 6 days old at transfer then ?  What date did you have EC and ET ?

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## Hazy72 (Jun 8, 2010)

Hi there

Hope you are well C? Remember me from our meeting with Kate in June? I am also on the dreaded 2WW... I am thinking of you. My OTD is this Monday
however I have done a few tests since ET on 21st August (we only got 2 FET)

Anyway am here if you need me C

Speak soon and take care 

Sending you lots of


----------



## nevergiveuphope (Feb 28, 2010)

Hi Ciara. I'm the same as you, my OTD is on the 6th, i'm on day 12 of my 2ww and I've had no symptoms really. My boobs did get pretty sore and definately grew in size but they seem to have settled down again now   . Today I started to feel some tiny cramps and back pain but it's very mild and could even be me imagining things because i so desperatly want to 'feel' something!! I've read lots of stories on here from women who didn't feel anything and then got BFP!!! so i'm not loosing faith yet! Just wanted to say good luck and I hope you get a BFP too!! Anna xx


----------



## ciwarner (Oct 15, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

I had a 5 day Blastocyst transfer with 2 good embryos 

Hazy72 yes of course I remember you, how are you? How did you finding your treatment at Bourn. When you say you've done 4 tests already was they BFP's...... I really hope they were

Thanks everyone else for your words of encouragement

I'll let you all know by the end of the week hopefully with some good news

Ciara
xx


----------



## Hazy72 (Jun 8, 2010)

Hi Ciara

I am okay.... this treatment has been a hell of a rollercoaster however we will keep going until our last NHS 3rd cycle, after that we are looking at adoption.

Bourn have been very good to be honest, even got a kiss and cuddle from one of the nurses after my last scan. We had a lot of sadness as I did not
respond well to the treatment even though I had 6 follicles, in the end only 2 were filled with an egg and so they are totally confused why I responded
this way. So it will be back to the drawing board as the way I am feeling right now, I know the dreaded AF is on her way now. I did 4 HPT and they all
came up BFN.... so am trying to stay off them until Sunday and then deal with it all then.....

Am truly rooting for you Ciara... Kate and I talk regularly by text and we were wondering how you were doing as we met up a few weeks.

Take care my sweet and look after yourself, we hope to see you soon
xxxxx


----------



## ciwarner (Oct 15, 2009)

Hey,

Sounds like you've had a tough time, but i dont believe anyone sails through IVF. I think its also impossible to explain to people just how difficult it is and because you don't have any visible scars people just look at you like it cant be that bad. 

It would be great to see you and Kate again, how is she? I know she was starting her FET fairly soon. I should set-up another meet up, but to be honest I've been to stressed to worry about it until all this is over. 

Try not to worry about those nasty BFN's just yet, you have tested really early and you only had a 3 day transfer.  I had a 5 day transfer and didnt consider testing at the weekend.  On another positive not many ladies who have BFP's experience AF cramps which panicked me because I'm not getting those or anything else. 

Who knows maybe next time the 3 of us meeting we'll all be preggers!!!


P.S Hope your neighbour didn't do EC or ET, I wouldn't be able to look her in the eye again (lol)


----------

